# Flash Bus Tour 2011 - Raleigh/Durham Stop  Any TPFers Going?



## kundalini (Mar 26, 2011)

Flash Bus Tour &#39;11 - Main 
Joe McNally and David Hobby


Just curious if anyone from TPF is going to the event. It's Monday April 4th.

Maybe we can get together at some point during the day.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, if I lived down there I'd go. I'd hang out with you too, Kundalini. You seem like a swell fellow. :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude, if we got together it would be a replay of Up In Smoke.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

The event is this coming Monday.  No takers?

BTW, I'll be bumping this thread all next week...... if I remember.


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish. But Im hanging out in Vegas. So its all good.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Apr 4, 2011)

Shazam!  What a day with these two guys.  They have polar opposites on their approch to stobing, but the end result is good either way.  I wrote out more notes during Hobby's session, but it was enlightening to see McNally's approach to resolve a situation.  I'm encouraged to going bacl to small lights again.  More to follow.

Each were supreme in their corporate sponsoship of the tour.   :thumbsup:

Ask an intelligent question, get a prize.  I had dumb questions.  But that's just me, 'cause I asked a question about hot swapping the flash.  It got a couple of laughs and a reasonable answer from McNally, but obviously didn't register on the richter scale.


----------

